# new nose art



## rollie (Jan 16, 2009)

....finished my 3rd in the series....431 Iroquois squadron RCAF...pilot's name is one from that sq. that never made it back


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice. Can you enlighten the forum of the context for you subject please?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 17, 2009)

Great work mate...! Please, do tell!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes........please Do?


----------



## rollie (Jan 17, 2009)

..I've been building a series of these, Canadian squadrons , I checked out 4 different Lancasters to get the rivet spacing , then I just riveted sheets of aluminum , they are all painted by hand, then I cut the edges with a torch . They each have a pilot's name from that sqadron that didn't survive. The first one I did "Ruhr Express" , is now hanging in the Toronto Aerospace Museum on the wing of their Lancaster . The others I might loan to the RCAF Museum in Trenton Ontario if they want them . The squadron ones are about 30" sq. , and the "Ruhr" is about 3' X 5' . The "Aylmer's Angel" one {that's my Mum}, is larger but not framed or torched yet. The McColl-Frontenac Indian head one was the first and isn't correct for a Lancaster but it was my trial piece.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2009)

Excellent stuff!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2009)




----------

